# Bigfoot caught on trail camera



## WSB (Sep 24, 2006)

Bigfoot got his pic took on a trail camera.

http://mikehanback.blogs.com/bigbuckzone/2006/09/breaking_news_b.html


----------



## WSB (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks real to me. What's Micheal Hanback thinking?


----------



## stev (Sep 24, 2006)

*Bigfoot*

He or she is getting around


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 24, 2006)

Just like in another thread, this is plum silly...


----------



## letsgohuntin (Sep 24, 2006)

*gorilla suit...*



WSB said:


> Bigfoot got his pic took on a trail camera.
> 
> http://mikehanback.blogs.com/bigbuckzone/2006/09/breaking_news_b.html



looks like that guys buddies are pulling one on him...


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 28, 2006)

stev said:


> He or she is getting around



This one looks like a gay big foot


----------



## WSB (Sep 29, 2006)

Hawkeye said:


> This one looks like a gay big foot



It looks like it's skipping through the woods.


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 2, 2006)

letsgohuntin said:


> looks like that guys buddies are pulling one on him...



Looks like a hunter in a ghilli suit to me.


----------



## OconeeJim (Oct 6, 2006)

This is what I noticed on that website!


----------



## Mark Brooks (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree he looks a little light in the loafers!!


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks like an ape suit to me.  I sure wouldn't want my name published with the picture, they would just be from "an anonymous hunter".  

But this thread has given me an idea when I find a new hunting club that uses trail cameras.


----------



## ranger1977 (Jan 16, 2007)

The article said that the bigfoot was throwing nuts at the hunter.  You'd think as famous as bigfoot is he'd think of something a little more creative than that!


----------



## limbhanger (Jan 16, 2007)

According to the official Bigfoot page,  there have been sightings in Coweta and Paulding Counties. Next time my dog barks at night, I will stay under the covers, she is on her own..


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 16, 2007)

I think he's headed to call GIECO


----------



## brian chambers (Jan 16, 2007)

where is muddyfoots when we need him.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 16, 2007)

Ya'll sure that isn't Looty....?????


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 16, 2007)

I won't be able to sleep another night in the Woods


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 17, 2007)

Lostoutlaw said:


> I won't be able to sleep another night in the Woods


----------



## panman (Feb 10, 2007)

Joe Monroe,thats one purty dog.pan.


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 10, 2007)

ranger1977 said:


> The article said that the bigfoot was throwing nuts at the hunter.  You'd think as famous as bigfoot is he'd think of something a little more creative than that!



Well the article did say that bigfoot has a big head with a small brain. I guess someone must have disected one in order to know that.


----------



## ranger1977 (Feb 12, 2007)

DCHunter said:


> Well the article did say that bigfoot has a big head with a small brain. I guess someone must have disected one in order to know that.


----------



## whitmo (Feb 13, 2007)

limbhanger said:


> According to the official Bigfoot page,  there have been sightings in Coweta and Paulding Counties.:




The one sighted in Coweta was about a mile from my house.  

I've been watching for him since I heard about it, ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## SBG (Feb 13, 2007)

OconeeJim said:


> This is what I noticed on that website!



Man at the paddles on that rascal!


----------



## double b (Feb 13, 2007)

I tell you what, you gotta check out this bigfoot field researchers organization.  Some folks will go for anything.....  

www.bfro.net


----------



## Deerslayer93 (Feb 14, 2007)

looks fake


----------



## jason8047 (Feb 24, 2007)

Whats sad is I know a guy that did this to his neighbor who had a trail cam out behing his house.  One late night of drinkin and a gorilla suit...you know the rest


----------



## OkieHunter (Apr 27, 2007)

I have two things to say #1 ** #2 When some one shoots one and brings it in I will believe but not until then.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 21, 2007)

Is it ok to shoot a bigfoot?


----------



## BuckinFish (May 21, 2007)

i think hes dribbling a basketball, the ball is just hidden in the grass


----------



## BuckinFish (May 21, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAH!!!  Check this out.... "loud vocalizations heard in canton"  http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_county_reports.asp?state=ga&county=Cherokee

I hear that every friday night!! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## crackerdave (May 21, 2007)

stevedemchik said:


> Is it ok to shoot a bigfoot?



Only if you're sure that's what it is! [I guess you'd have to ask him before you shoot him]


----------



## Researcher31726 (May 22, 2007)

rangerdave said:


> Only if you're sure that's what it is! [I guess you'd have to ask him before you shoot him]



I'd be careful about shooting BigFoot if I were you. I checked the DNR regs and there's NO SEASON listed for the big fella! So that means it is illegal, right? Hogs and predators like coyotes are 365/24, but nothing about BigFoot...No regs about type of gun or bow, nighttime or daytime hours, spotlighting...   

Rangerdave, we appreciate your advice, but don't you think the DNR hunting regs would cover it, if it were legal?   

Sue


----------



## olcowman (May 23, 2007)

KILL IT! I want to see what they taste like!

If you google bigfoot, Georgia you'll find a site based in middle Ga and them fellers find tracks, hair and shelters all the time on the Flint river. Even got some first hand encounters listed in Pike and Coweta where folks eye-balled the thangs.

Please let one walk under my stand next season, lord I'll have to get a bigger freezer. Anybody know what a shoulder mount of one of them bigfoots would cost me? Will it fit in a double wide?


----------



## Country Road (May 23, 2007)

*Big foot*

I seen it!!!! I tell you I've seen one of them thangs right here in Alpharetta....... No wait a minute it could have been one of them big black panters instead


----------



## OkieHunter (May 24, 2007)

Will be if I see one, having your own bigfoot mount would be worth more than the world record whitetail


----------



## shaggybill (May 25, 2007)

stevedemchik said:


> Is it ok to shoot a bigfoot?



It's ok as long as you don't mind the manslaughter charge that will be waiting for you after they pull the gorilla suit off.


----------



## Ga. Outlaw (Jul 1, 2007)

bigfoot is real!!!! ...heres the proof
www.messinwithsasquatch.com


----------

